# Pregnant or Fat?



## Chebird (Mar 16, 2020)

We adopted this cute gal from a rescue. The rescuer said she doesn't think there is any way that she could be pregnant. But I am beginning to doubt. Can a donkey look like this and not be pregnant? By the way she is a mini about 18 years old.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 16, 2020)

Darn good question!  I don't have an answer for you - but time will tell.


----------



## Grant (Mar 16, 2020)

You’re guaranteed to know within 1 year.


----------



## Chebird (Mar 26, 2020)

Well, the vet was out yesterday. First of all, he said that Petunia was 9/10 years old, no way could she be 18 as the rescue had stated. He took some blood for a pregnancy test. We will know the results in a week or two.


----------



## Grant (Mar 26, 2020)

The age is good news.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 26, 2020)

If she not pregnant thats one day donkey that need to be rescued from the rescue
...


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 31, 2020)

Chebird said:


> We adopted this cute gal from a rescue. The rescuer said she doesn't think there is any way that she could be pregnant. But I am beginning to doubt. Can a donkey look like this and not be pregnant? By the way she is a mini about 18 years old.View attachment 71099View attachment 71100


You should be able to see physical evidence after about 2 weeks. Her stomach will be tighter and she will begin gaining weight. If you're currently milking the “suspected to be pregnant” doe, her milk production will slow down. For a doeling that has never been bred before, her utters will begin to swell.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 31, 2020)

YourRabbitGirl said:


> If you're currently milking the “suspected to be pregnant” doe, her milk production will slow down. For a doeling that has never been bred before, her utters will begin to swell.


The poster is referring to her donkey - not a goat, lol!  Doubt she is milking her!


----------



## secuono (Mar 31, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> The poster is referring to her donkey - not a goat, lol!  Doubt she is milking her!


Thread is in the wrong section. I was confused for a bit, too.


----------



## Chebird (Apr 4, 2020)

Well, we finally got the blood test results back - not pregnant! We had mixed results at first, so our vet talked to the lab and investigated. Apparently pregnancy tests on donkeys can be wonky!


----------



## Chebird (Aug 11, 2020)

Well, when I went out to check Petunia tonight, there was quite a difference in her udder. Now I'm thinking maybe she is pregnant. The first picture is from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Chebird (Aug 12, 2020)

And here are some pictures from this morning. She's even bigger!


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Aug 12, 2020)

Chebird said:


> And here are some pictures from this morning. She's even bigger!


Is there milk?


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Aug 12, 2020)

Wild Bug Ranch said:


> Is there milk?


Like milk coming out? Squeeze the teats and see


----------



## Chebird (Aug 12, 2020)

Wild Bug Ranch said:


> Like milk coming out? Squeeze the teats and see



Not yet. All I got out was a little moisture, but this udder development is new.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Aug 12, 2020)

Chebird said:


> Not yet. All I got out was a little moisture, but this udder development is new.


Like milk moisture? Or water? Check in the next few days and keep me updated


----------



## rachels.haven (Aug 14, 2020)

Wax caps...I think your donkey might be hiding something from you. She looks like she either has a secret or a major hormonal issue, lol.


----------



## Chebird (Sep 4, 2020)

Well, Petunia's teats have deflated. I was resigned to not having a baby. However, this morning, when my husband was checking her, she was squirting liquid from her teats! What the heck!

Also, does anyone know how to get this thread in the correct forum? I'm a techno-tard.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 4, 2020)

Milk squirting/dripping from a mare's teats would be a darn good indicator that a baby is imminent.  But, I've never had a donkey so maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## rachels.haven (Sep 4, 2020)

I need to see baby donkey pics. Maybe tell her you need her to hurry up and come clean?


----------



## Chebird (Sep 4, 2020)

We just checked Petunia again. The liquid was clear and sticky. It tested about 7.1 on the Maybe Baby test strips which we used with our pregnant mini-horse. I have no idea if these things work with donkeys.


----------



## messybun (Sep 4, 2020)

I have no clue here, but just in general I would definitely have a baby kit ready for this one. Good luck and I’m following for more pics! Btw, you animals are adorable!


----------



## Chebird (Sep 4, 2020)

messybun said:


> I have no clue here, but just in general I would definitely have a baby kit ready for this one. Good luck and I’m following for more pics! Btw, you animals are adorable!



Thank you! I thank God for them everyday.


----------



## MuldrowHomeFarm (Sep 14, 2020)

Donkeys do not "bag up" very much at all. We have had 2 baby Donkeys in the last 3 months and they are too precious for words!
Meet Baby River and his Momma, Mavis....River was born May 15th.



And then, Baby LeeLou and her Momma, Mai'zee. LeeLou was born August 13th.


Neither Momma bagged before or after.......their udders have remained very, very small but both babies are nursing and doing very well!


----------



## Chebird (Dec 5, 2020)

Well, we found out that Petunia has Metabolic Syndrome which is a hormone problem. She's on meds now. Thanks everyone for replying.


----------

